# Ultraviolet



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Movie-Fever scored big with the first pic from the set of ULTRAVIOLET early today. The picture in question has star Milla Jovovich sporting big guns (heh heh) and leather pants that would make Kate Beckinsale jealous.

The film, set to be released next year and starring Cameron Bright, Nick Chinlund, William Fichtner, Sebastien Andrieu, Ida Martin, Ricardo Mamood with Kurt Wimmer at the helm, is set in the late 21st century. A subculture of humans have emerged who have been modified genetically by a vampire-like disease (Hemophagia), giving them enhanced speed, incredible stamina and acute intelligence, and as they are set apart from "normal" and "healthy" humans, the world is pushed to the brink of worldwide civil war (a war between humans and hemophages) aimed at the destruction of the "diseased" population. In the middle of this crossed-fire is - an infected woman - Ultraviolet (Jovovich), who finds herself protecting a nine-year-old boy who has been marked for death by the human government as he is believed to be a threat to humans.

So there you go. Your alternative to BLOODRAYNE is here. Unless of course you think fellow model Kristanna Loken is a much better vampire chick than Milla...


----------

